# Adam Audio soundtrack competition



## J-M

Taken directly from the site: ADAM Audio is giving away a pair of custom-made special edition ADAM Audio A77X monitors as the Grand Prize in this competition. Only one pair of these special edition Audio A77X monitors will be made worldwide. Other contestants will have the opportunity to win a number of other prizes including a pair of A7X monitors (Second Place prize) and a pair of F7 monitors (Third Place prize).

The task is to compose a 30 second track with an elaborated stereo image for the picture provided. Sounds very interesting (and challenging!) and I sure could use another set of monitors! :D Very interested to hear what people come up with!

Here's the link to the competition:http://www.adam-audio.com/en/soundtrack

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## jononotbono

Thanks for posting! I think I might give it a go!


----------



## Soundhound

A static picture to score to? Kind of cool, that's thinking outside the box now isn't it?


----------



## J-M

Soundhound said:


> A static picture to score to? Kind of cool, that's thinking outside the box now isn't it?



Yeah, it will be interesting.


----------



## TerryD

Love the picture they use. What, by the way, is "elaborated stereo"?


----------



## Soundhound

Got me. Stereo that explains itself in a really long and boring way?


----------



## J-M

Soundhound said:


> Got me. Stereo that explains itself in a really long and boring way?


Yeah, I think that's it. :D


----------



## Soundhound

All kidding aside (if only for a nanosecond) anyone have any idea what an elaborated stereo image might be? I'm guessing their looking for something that makes great/interesting use of the stereo field, l-r, and front-back etc...


----------



## Ollie

Soundhound said:


> All kidding aside (if only for a nanosecond) anyone have any idea what an elaborated stereo image might be? I'm guessing their looking for something that makes great/interesting use of the stereo field, l-r, and front-back etc...


----------



## Leeward

I'll be giving this a go - it's a very emotive photograph. But, like others, I need elaboration on the elaboration.


----------



## Carbs

From the site:

*What else do you need to know?*

You can use any audio you want, e.g. sample libraries, as long as no copyrights are violated
The soundtracks will be mainly judged by its creativity, musicality and the _quality level of its stereo imaging_
Each soundtrack may only be a maximum of 30 seconds long and each participant may only enter the competition once.
Please read the conditions of participation and the declaration regarding the protection of your data http://www.adam-audio.com/files/downloads/news/Soundtrack_Competition_Terms_And_Conditions_en_0.pdf (here)
So, my take from what they are asking: pan everything straight up the middle and use all mono files. (MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA)

Edit: actually it looks to be judged by Jake Jackson, so I'm going to solely use HZ01 and just use his mixes...he will basically be judging himself . I'm sure epic constant super in your face percussion could work for that dreary rainy photo, lol.


----------



## Tysmall

just as I was shopping for monitors! thank you for sharing this.


----------



## J-M

Tysmall said:


> just as I was shopping for monitors! thank you for sharing this.



No problem, I already have a rough sketch...there seems to be more real guitars than vsts... 

Good luck!


----------



## XiphiasAudio

How to tell a story within 30 seconds....

Orchestration!

Really looking forward to sinking my teeth into this project! I desperately need a new pair of monitors (currently using stereo speakers...) so this would definitely be an upgrade! Even if I don't win, I'd want to look pretty solidly at Adam speakers. They seem to be a great bunch of guys to support and their monitors are pretty dang cool looking xD


----------



## ghostnote

Here's my take on this. I won't win anyway, my stereo image isn't top notch:


Good luck guys and gals


----------



## J-M

Michael Chrostek said:


> Here's my take on this. I won't win anyway, my stereo image isn't top notch:
> 
> 
> Good luck guys and gals




Sounds nice, mine is almost ready...I did something entirely different. :D


----------



## ghostnote

MrLinssi said:


> Sounds nice, mine is almost ready...I did something entirely different. :D


Thanks MrLinssi, I've tried to imagine how the scene could continue, the camera slowly moving towards the protagonist, he's traumatized because he lost somebody, the camera keeps moving, you can hear the rain and with the last chord somebody grabs his hand, maybe a child. There are indeed lots of other interpretations!


----------



## TerryD

This is my effort - not enough time to work it..not enough time..lol


----------



## Rodney Money

I'm actually thinking about doing this...


----------



## ghostnote

Rodney Money said:


> I'm actually thinking about doing this...


You know you want it


----------



## Soundhound

I did a sketch a while ago but got sidetracked with work. Now I get to go back and see how much it sucks!


----------



## ghostnote

Soundhound said:


> I did a sketch a while ago but got sidetracked with work. Now I get to go back and see how much it sucks!


haha, gave me a good laugh. Then go on and make it a mmmasterpiece! :D


----------



## Soundhound

No sweat, thanks! I'll will do my best to make it sssssuck less anyway.



Michael Chrostek said:


> haha, gave me a good laugh. Then go on and make it a mmmasterpiece! :D


----------



## ghostnote

Soundhound said:


> No sweat, thanks! I'll will do my best to make it sssssuck less anyway.


Always a good decison! :D


----------



## Soundhound




----------



## calebfaith

Awesome submissions! I'm looking at taking a crack at this too ;P


----------



## airflamesred

I went through some of the entries and one chap decided on a Calipso type thing. Visionary?


----------



## D-Mott

I thought I'd have a go.


----------



## TerryD

D-Mott said:


> I thought I'd have a go.



sounds great..and matches the picture !


----------



## D-Mott

TerryD said:


> sounds great..and matches the picture !


Thank you


----------



## Kara

Hi,

Did you receive any confirmation mail after you sent the form?


----------



## Ryan

Made this on Monday:
Bowed Guitar - Me
Piano - Me
Vocal - Me
Drums - Me


----------



## Arviwan

I had not seen this thread so ... a ltitle late, but here is mine :


----------



## RRBE Sound

Kara said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you receive any confirmation mail after you sent the form?


Not me..? I don't think I did

This is my entry:


----------



## Arbee

D-Mott said:


> I thought I'd have a go.



I thought I might have a crack at it until I heard this (nods with respect, moves on). Loved it!


----------



## David Stiles

Neat contest, and you guys have done some really cool entries so far! Here's mine:


----------



## D-Mott

Arbee said:


> I thought I might have a crack at it until I heard this (nods with respect, moves on). Loved it!




Glad you enjoyed it, but common, give it a shot. You should hear all the other pieces people have done. Crazy competition.


----------



## chibear

I went for a political thriller.


----------



## Haakond

Fun competition! Here is mine:


----------



## Jetzer

Fun compeition, cool pic. Gave it a shot:


----------



## Chris Hurst

This was a fun way to spend a couple of hours!

Here's mine:


----------



## Barrel Maker

I love Crewdson's photograph and had some free time over the Thanksgiving holiday to compose this:

<iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>

Good luck to all the contestants!


----------



## Kaan Guner

I do have the tomorrow for this right? Should do something quick to give it a chance.


----------



## Kaan Guner

D-Mott said:


> I thought I'd have a go.




I LOVED this. I don't know how to do this kind of electronic stuff. Do you know any tuts or websites cover this?


----------



## airflamesred




----------



## HiEnergy

Here's my entry for the competition:


----------



## D-Mott

Kaan Guner said:


> I LOVED this. I don't know how to do this kind of electronic stuff. Do you know any tuts or websites cover this?



Thanks

Well. Not sure of any tuts in particular, but I know I used subtractive/granular synthesis in this so you could always look up the basics of that. Then you could easily make some sounds that were used in this.


----------



## Kaan Guner

Does anyone know how much t'me do I have left? I have only finished comp but need time to mix.


----------



## DynamicK

Ends today the 30th. As ADAM are a German company I presume they mean by the end of today, their time.


----------



## Kaan Guner

DynamicK said:


> Ends today the 30th. As ADAM are a German company I presume they mean by the end of today, their time.



Thanks! Lack of experience makes me need time :(


----------



## Maxfabian

And here is my version:


----------



## Fab

Maxfabian said:


> And here is my version:





ooo, nice vibe buddy.


----------



## Dudley

Here's mine:


----------



## Maxfabian

Fab said:


> ooo, nice vibe buddy.


Cheers Mr Fab


----------



## Kaan Guner

I don't even see the point of quoting right now. All of you folks are amazing. I'm trying to make my composition sound good but with your sharing your inquiries I'm only seeing how far i am behind. Great work all!


----------



## FredW

Here is my entry, good luck everyone!


----------



## Kaan Guner

I was afraid I wouldn't able to finish my track. But after butchering it with compression and reverb and wasn't able to help it anymore I decided to upload.


----------



## Kaan Guner

FredW said:


> Here is my entry, good luck everyone!




Really liked it!


----------



## catibi79

Here's mine:


----------



## Noam Guterman

Very nice submissions everyone. Here's mine:


----------



## J-M

So much great entries! I did three versions, ended up with this one but of course I had to start ten other tracks so I put this together rather hastily...but what the hell, it was fun!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Fun! I only just found this and rushed out an entry in an hour or so. Since we were given an image I thought it would be interesting to load that into Alchemy as a spectral source to generate a synth I could use to get started.


----------



## husselblum

Gave it a try as well:


----------



## Soundhound

Great stuff y'all! I gave it a shot too...


----------



## Fab

Soundhound said:


> Great stuff y'all! I gave it a shot too...




Man, the movement in the strings.


----------



## Kaan Guner

Soundhound said:


> Great stuff y'all! I gave it a shot too...




It feels kind of big when I try to match this with the picture... But great, great work! Welldone!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

I should've been working on something else... but couldn't resist spending a couple of hours on something completely different and having a bit of fun.

I think my submission form went in at 23:59 though


----------



## n.e.k.o

I gave it a go, went for a stranger things inspired piece


----------



## BenG

Love hearing everyone's different approach! Fun competition and amazing artwork
Here's mine....


Also, did anyone else not receive a confirmation?


----------



## RRBE Sound

I think no one has..:( :D


----------



## XiphiasAudio

Winners get notified on the 7th?

Website seems to be down, assuming they just took it down to stop people from completing forms etc...

Looking forward to seeing what happens! Whoop whoop! xD


----------



## Kaan Guner

XiphiasAudio said:


> Winners get notified on the 7th?
> 
> Website seems to be down, assuming they just took it down to stop people from completing forms etc...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what happens! Whoop whoop! xD



AFAIK, It's December 14.


----------



## HiEnergy

Kaan Guner said:


> AFAIK, It's December 14.


That's tomorrow...


----------



## Kaan Guner

HiEnergy said:


> That's tomorrow...


Yes it is after all. Personally my mix suck so much I won't even considering checking the winners. But hope someone from here gets one of those monitors.


----------



## HiEnergy

I consider my entry an "also-ran", too...


----------



## Fab

Well done to those winning tracks. Announced on their landing page


----------



## XiphiasAudio

Wondering if any of the winners are on VI Control xD

Looks like I'm gettin myself a christmas present this year!

Congrats to the winners and may their monitors be put to good use!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

It was a sound design competition?


----------



## mwarsell

Probably like 5000 parcitipants again. Needle in a haystack. But...'twas fun.


----------



## tav.one

I was too busy during the competition so couldn't compose anything, but the picture induces so many emotions inside me that I decided to compose anyway, also I got to break the 30 seconds rule.

I'll probably post this in Member's Composition section as well because this is my first "orchestral" composition and I need feedback.

Libraries used: Spitfire Chamber Strings & Kontakt Factory Library - Jazz Guitar


----------



## Ilko Birov

Here is mine:


----------



## AdamAlake

Ilko Birov said:


> Here is mine:




Wrong thread, buddy.


----------

